# [NWN] Toolset, Henchmen



## gothwalk (Jul 15, 2002)

Can someone talk me through the process of making a henchman character in a module?

I found an AddHenchMan function, but while I can add the character, they won't follow, guard, or even leave the party - although if I enter a new area, they appear just inside the entrance. 

I've tried looking in other modules - BSP1, for instance, and found that they have exactly what I do - except that their henchmen work.

Am I missing something, or does all that behaviour have to be scripted?


----------



## Frosty (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the henchman needs two scripts to work. One that tells him to follow the PC and one that tells him to attack nearest. I don't know exactly how to do this but I suggest you open Chapter 1 in your toolset and take a look att how Tomi Undergallows work, for example.


----------



## gothwalk (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks, Frosty. I dub thee Expert Answerer of Questions About NWN.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2002)

I just import henchmen from elsewhere and then edit them.  Had no problems so far!


----------

